# If going on a vacation



## till (May 31, 2015)

Hey everybody, I just have a question: If we go on a vacation to somewhere by car, what do we do with our budgie? Do we take them with us or give them to a friend? Is there like a budgie hotel they can stay in while we're not home? (I heard there were dog hotels or something)

Sorry this is probably a silly question but I'm just wondering so I can be prepared in the future when we go on vacation. Also sorry if this has been asked before, thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are not "budgie hotels" per se and leaving your bird at a place that houses or sells other birds can be problematic because of quarantine issues.

Whether or not you take the budgie with you depends totally on where you are going, how long you are going to be gone, what the accomodations will be like, how well the budgie travels by car, etc.

In general, you are much better off to have a trusted relative or friend stay at your home and care for your budgie while you are away or, at the very least, come in a couple times every day to clean up the cage, change out the food and water, check on your budgie and spend some time with him. *


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Great question!

We are about to go on holiday and have arranged for a house-sitter to stay at our place. She will feed the cat, keep the house warm and secure and of course look after our budgie.
Another option, as you mention, is having a friend look after your bird in their own place. These are the two cheapest options. 
Some vet clinics and pet shops offer holiday care services. There are also people who specialise in it. You could do an online search or consult your local business directory/yellow pages. Such 'pet hotels' may also advertise at the local vets and pet stores. Ask around!

Of course, depending on the sort of vacation that you are taking, it may be possible to take your budgie along. Some people who own caravans or big Winnebago type vehicle travel with their birds quite comfortably.
I don't think that a budgie would be too happy in a car for an extended period though


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2006)

My first vacation since getting my birds will be in August, and I will be leaving them at my parents' house for the week. They'll be the only birds there and will get lots of attention!  My sister takes her tiels there as well when she goes away. I think leaving them with a family member (or having a family member stop by your house) is the best way to go.


----------



## JackJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

I would certainly recommend leaving him at home and getting a friend or family to check him every day, my budgies hate traveling so I like to keep them at home where they are safe


----------

